# Epilepsy??



## hubbert0403 (Jan 23, 2011)

My husband had a 'siezure' 2 years ago but after lengthy tests was given the all clear, but yesterday it would seem he may have had another one, the Dr's have now said as he has had 2 siezures it is likely he has epilepsy, we have just started the process to move to Australia and would welcome any information regarding this issue, ie would he still be accepted with his medical, many thanks


----------

